
Show HN: AWS usage optimizer project – currently seeing 35% billing reductions - kavehkhorram
Hey, I&#x27;ve spent the coronavirus time hacking together a billing optimizer for AWS. My first tests have shown 35% reduction in billing by careful selection of dynamic and static instances.<p>I&#x27;m looking for 10 companies to analyze their logs to see if these savings will generalize.<p>If you are interested, please email me at setup@usage.ai<p>Link: www.usage.ai<p>Demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.loom.com&#x2F;share&#x2F;2a6f1c8e4c214914a1cdd88c6fdec4ac
======
kavehkhorram
Hi everyone, Kaveh here. I'm the main developer of this project. If you have
any questions, please feel free to send me an email or comment here :)

